# New to me project boat. What is it?



## Shawnkva (Apr 15, 2020)

I just bought this boat for $140. It came with a boat and trailer and a 1958 Johnson seahorse 30 horsepower. The motors in really good shape just needs to be gone through and cleaned up but I think it's way too much for this boat. It does not have a tiller, it came with controls for a remote steering. I will try to find a 20 horsepower motor and just restore the old Johnson for future. This old boat needs a lot of work and the trailer looks to be home built. Boat measures just shy of 14 to feet and 50 in wide at its widest point. I have no idea what brand or model it is, hopefully somebody can tell me from the pictures.


----------



## Misterj (Apr 16, 2020)

Check the hull ID tag. Generally the first four alpha characters will give you a good idea of the mfr.


----------



## Shawnkva (Apr 16, 2020)

Misterj said:


> Check the hull ID tag. Generally the first four alpha characters will give you a good idea of the mfr.



Ther is a tag on the inside transom but it's so far gone that I cannot make out any information on it. It looks like it's a metallic decal more than a metal plate. I will try to get a good picture of it.


----------

